# Walker art gallery



## escorial (Feb 22, 2018)

Went to a talk on the pre- Raphaelite Millet and as always had a good look at my fav painting in the place...John Bretts..The Stonebreaker..the attention to detail is stunning


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 22, 2018)

Future inspiration.... yes?


----------



## escorial (Feb 22, 2018)

There is quite a few paintings in there that inspire me..sum old sum new...




Cheers juls


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 7, 2018)

I see cows! Love cows...I took care of several dairy 
cows many years ago, they’re like big dogs...and 
have a dry sense of humor...
the boy on the ice is awing to me, 
I’m very drawn to it.
Thanks


----------



## escorial (Mar 8, 2018)

The cows you see are from the 1987 winner of the Moore's comp held every year...it was based on milk cartons....the boy on ice is by one of the old school painters who's cannoe painting was sold on for 7 million


----------

